# Aluminum angle pricing.



## ben2go (Feb 12, 2009)

I finally found a local company that will order aluminum angle but,it comes at a cost.How much of a cost, I don't know.I found this deal just in time.The steel company is ordering aluminum in bulk for a construction company.They said they would put my order in with it since they don't do small orders on aluminum.I go in the morning to give and get the details.

Here's a break down of the price I got.They can only get 20 foot sticks.
1.25x1.25x0.125(1 1/4 x 1 1/4 x 1/8) grade is unknown(6o61 I hope)

20 foot stick $28.
I need 4 total $112.
I need it cut to 10 foot.
4 cuts $12

Total $124

This seems high even for 6061.Online sellers have 10 foot sticks for $9 to $10,but cut fees and shipping kill that quickly.If I get shorter lengths the price of the aluminum comes down and shipping does too,but cut fees get outrageous.Anyone have any ideas on how or where to get aluminum cheaper?I tried my local recycler,but they will not sell or allow removal of any scrap.


*REVISED*


----------



## crazyeddie (Feb 22, 2009)

That is a little expensive! Browse around for some local machine shops. My dad is an inspector at a machine shop and that's my connection for aluminum. They get it in bulk so it's cheap, and they often have a lot of excess on hand. You can also ask if you can buy some if they have it in their scrap bin - they toss a lot of good stuff.


----------



## ben2go (Feb 22, 2009)

I've tried machine shops.There's not many around here.Very few use aluminum angle.


----------



## caveman (Feb 25, 2009)

Look on craigslist i just found some .080 4'x12' sheets for 50.00 bucks a sheet (alum). You never know or post looking for some you may just find what you are looking for.


----------



## JP58 (Feb 25, 2009)

Try a sign company. My neighbor works at a sign company and said he can get all the aluminum I need!!! Told him about modding my boat he said yeah easy I work with aluminum all day ill get you what you need and help you put it together! Even has a welder and a air riveter!


----------



## ben2go (Feb 25, 2009)

caveman said:


> Look on craigslist i just found some .080 4'x12' sheets for 50.00 bucks a sheet (alum). You never know or post looking for some you may just find what you are looking for.




I tried craigs list, but all I got was people that work for metal suppliers trying to make a buck on the side.





JP58 said:


> Try a sign company. My neighbor works at a sign company and said he can get all the aluminum I need!!! Told him about modding my boat he said yeah easy I work with aluminum all day ill get you what you need and help you put it together! Even has a welder and a air riveter!



I never thought about a sign company.I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Ben, 

My names Adam, and i live in Columbia, I was wondering if you had tried Loxcreen Metal source. It is in West Columbia, not sure if you get down here much, but i have found them to be very reasonable on their pricing, for Sheet goods as well as angle, all they sell is Aluminum. As they are somewhat of an In house Aluminum supplier to Loxcreen inc. Which is a manufacturer of Storm windows , and Storm Doors and various other aluminum based Manufactured goods.

I will be heading there Monday for some angle myself, as I have spent most of my weekend so far Tearing down all the decking in My Fisher Marine boat, Im replacing all the flooring and decking , and adding on the the size of the front deck as well. So i will Give you a heads up on the pricing.


----------



## INGrandad (Apr 12, 2009)

I needed one stick of 8' for my mods, got it at Home Depot. Glad I didn't need any more of it.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fishman, I would be interested in aluminum sheet pricing. I'm rebuilding a 14' Fisher Marine myself. Thanks, Scott


----------



## CUJO (Apr 12, 2009)

you could also try to find old aluminium storm doors on craigs list or freecycle.com thats what i did i used the frames from them and they are a heavier gage for more strength


----------



## shizzy77 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just checked the local steel place here in Minneapolis and I came in at $27.32 for a 20 foot stick. seems like a legit price to me. can you figure out a way to carry a 20' stick? at least save the $12?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 12, 2009)

shizzy77 said:


> I just checked the local steel place here in Minneapolis and I came in at $27.32 for a 20 foot stick. seems like a legit price to me. can you figure out a way to carry a 20' stick? at least save the $12?


Bring your hacksaw. I have a cordless sawzall.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, np I should head by there tomorrow time permitting and pick up some angle anyway. So i will Drop you a line and let you know how much aluminum is going for!


----------



## ben2go (Apr 12, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> My names Adam, and i live in Columbia, I was wondering if you had tried Loxcreen Metal source. It is in West Columbia, not sure if you get down here much, but i have found them to be very reasonable on their pricing, for Sheet goods as well as angle, all they sell is Aluminum. As they are somewhat of an In house Aluminum supplier to Loxcreen inc. Which is a manufacturer of Storm windows , and Storm Doors and various other aluminum based Manufactured goods.
> 
> I will be heading there Monday for some angle myself, as I have spent most of my weekend so far Tearing down all the decking in My Fisher Marine boat, Im replacing all the flooring and decking , and adding on the the size of the front deck as well. So i will Give you a heads up on the pricing.




Thanks but Columbia is a little to far for me to drive.





INGrandad said:


> I needed one stick of 8' for my mods, got it at Home Depot. Glad I didn't need any more of it.



Home Depot is ridiculously high price on aluminum.





CUJO said:


> you could also try to find old aluminium storm doors on craigs list or freecycle.com thats what i did i used the frames from them and they are a heavier gage for more strength



That's actually a good idea.Why didn't I think of that. #-o 





shizzy77 said:


> I just checked the local steel place here in Minneapolis and I came in at $27.32 for a 20 foot stick. seems like a legit price to me. can you figure out a way to carry a 20' stick? at least save the $12?




Keep checking in on prices as they have been steadily dropping the past couple months.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 13, 2009)

For what its worth. I stopped by Loxcreen metal source today and picked up some angle and tubing for work.

The current market price on their structural metal - as that is what i use. has went down a bit in the past couple of months.

The architectual aluminum has remained the same, the only difference between the 2 being that the architectual has the rounded corners for the finished look, somewhat commonly used indoors and in hospitals. and all the stock comes in 20' lengths.
where as the structural stock has the square cut corners and comes in the 24' lengths.

so i bought a couple pieces of 1/8" 1.5" x 1.5" angle @ 24' long , to the tune of $27.30 each
and the 1.5" x 1/5" x 24' Square tubing was at an unusually low $32.26 each
and the last price i got from them was for the aluminum sheet metal.

4' x 8' x .125 came in at $91.08 a sheet, and the 4' x 10' .125 came in at $ 113.85 a sheet. 

I just figured i would give the pricing on the more commonly used types of stock that i have seen on the forum.
As far as pricing is concerned. it has been coming down slowly.But i wouldnt really expect it to come down all that much.
Im a welder where i work at , and I have somewhat been paying attention to the metal market the past couple of years.
The way i see it , the metal industry is just like the petroleum industry. lol, Once they get you used to paying $4.00 a gallon. they might drop it down to $2.00 a gallon during the winter/start of spring. but once Summer rolls around and people start driving alot, Back up to 3.50 /4.00 a gal it will go. #-o . so i figure that when the Building gets hot and heavy again around the summer, i will be back to paying 35.00 a stick for angle stock again :evil:


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 13, 2009)

Ben2go
Don't know if you have one close to you, but I buy my stuff from a place called Boyd Metals here in Little Rock. They have a website- boydmetals.com Don't know if one is close, but check em out might ship cheap.
I bought 50' of 1x1x1/8 for $40 and 50' of 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 x 1/8 for bout $55. 
If you do talk to Betsy she's quite helpful.
Adam


----------



## ben2go (Apr 14, 2009)

Kool,thanks.Price here is dropping.I'm gonna call this week.They are almost down to that price.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a friend in the paving, and grading business, who''ll give me some some "old signs". Has anyone used "OLD TRAFFIC" signs for decking? If so are they OK? Scott


----------



## dunk50 (Apr 15, 2009)

it won't work for cutting sheeting but I just cut a bunch of 1 1/4 X 1 1/4 X 1/8 using a bolt cutter. One cut to each side and it took about 5 seconds. Took another 10 seconds to file it neatly. :lol:


----------



## dunk50 (Apr 15, 2009)

rome8899 said:


> I have a friend in the paving, and grading business, who''ll give me some some "old signs". Has anyone used "OLD TRAFFIC" signs for decking? If so are they OK? Scott


Those signs would be great. The ones used in this area are heavy grade aluminum.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 15, 2009)

rome8899 said:


> I have a friend in the paving, and grading business, who''ll give me some some "old signs". Has anyone used "OLD TRAFFIC" signs for decking? If so are they OK? Scott



If they are aluminum,they should work.Some signs are mad from MDO or HDO and those work well also.Steel will corrode so avoid those.


----------



## sparkbr (May 11, 2009)

Check this site, If you have them cut it, the price for shipping goes down alot. Also, if you order over 100lbs, the shipping is free. I use them for quite a bit of my extrusions, but I am usually ordering over 100lbs.


https://walden.saf.com/safcustomerweb/orderorigin/orderorigin.aspx


----------

